# No more regional reports...



## HufflyPuffly (28 August 2019)

The very lovely Jo Prestwich has posted that the magazine will no longer have individual regional reports for dressage ...
One of my most treasured things is my picture and write up! A sad day for many I think.

Thank you so much Jo, your dedication and talent will be sorely missed!

To brighten up a sad post here is the most fabulous canvas I have had made from the photo shoot Jo did with me at the beach.


----------



## milliepops (28 August 2019)

what, in nag & dog?

no point buying it any more then IMO!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 August 2019)

milliepops said:



			what, in nag & dog?

no point buying it any more then IMO!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry yes in H&H, Jo has said there will be an email address that we can email our wins to, but there wont be the dedicated regional reports anymore, more a national one I think.


----------



## milliepops (28 August 2019)

Pah 
I only buy it if my ponies have their names printed these days, it's got so thin and light on content. Be even thinner now!


----------



## NinjaPony (28 August 2019)

That is madness. They are the first thing I read, and Iâ€™ve always cherished an ambition to feature one day! How disappointing.


----------



## Chinchilla (28 August 2019)

That's ridiculous, I loved the dressage reports - always found it really inspiring. Haven't bought the magazine in ages though because it's too expensive for the amount of content you actually want to read!


----------



## Orangehorse (28 August 2019)

That is a shame.  I always like to read through the reports to see how many people I know!


----------



## Barlow (28 August 2019)

Thatâ€™s such a shortsighted move. Itâ€™s the only thing of interest for me in it. No point buying it now


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 August 2019)

I buy the magazine twice a year - The Cheltenham Festival Edition. The Grand National Edition. I bought it 3x the year Arthur won the National as I bought the one with the Grand National report in too!

There is absolutely NOTHING in it that interests me. I am not paying the best part of Â£4 for pages of adverts. Next to no showing coverage and even then you see the same faces on the pages every week no one new. So it's a complete waste of money from the outset


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 August 2019)

what a shame, if i ever buy it, (too pricey now)  the regional reports  are the first thing i look at, love to see how people i know have done .  the magazine has been getting worse and worse over the years and the price has been going up and up,,,,so looks like i wont be buying it now!!!!!


----------



## DabDab (28 August 2019)

What, why? That's the only bit I really read. There will nothing left in it unless they're going to start doing more editorial stuff...


----------



## HHO admin (28 August 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			The very lovely Jo Prestwich has posted that the magazine will no longer have individual regional reports for dressage ...

One of my most treasured things is my picture and write up! A sad day for many I think.

Thank you so much Jo, your dedication and talent will be sorely missed!
		
Click to expand...

Posted on behalf of Sarah Jenkins, H&H Editor-in-Chief

------------

Dear all,

Many thanks for your feedback, which I am always interested and grateful to hear. With regards to our dressage coverage, just to clarify, as there appears to be some misunderstandings here, we will continue to have just as many dressage report pages in H&H, with three pages of regional highlights each week rather than four and a half, while the additional paging will be put towards giving more extensive coverage at specific shows â€” so we will be covering just as many stories as ever. Any rider who has a great story to tell and would like to see their name in print is welcome to email us at dressagehighlights@yahoo.com and a journalist will be in touch to follow up with you for the highlights reports, just as happened previously. So there is no less opportunity for great stories to be told and seen in the dressage pages. See what you think of the new style in the 5 September issue and let me know. And if you ever have any questions at all about any of our coverage, or have feedback to share, please donâ€™t hesitate to contact me at sarah.jenkins@ti-media.com. Meanwhile, good luck with all your goals and happy riding.

Very best wishes,
Sarah Jenkins, H&H Editor-in-Chief


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 August 2019)

HHO admin said:



			Posted on behalf of Sarah Jenkins, H&H Editor-in-Chief

------------

Dear all,

Many thanks for your feedback, which I am always interested and grateful to hear. With regards to our dressage coverage, just to clarify, as there appears to be some misunderstandings here, we will continue to have just as many dressage report pages in H&H, with three pages of regional highlights each week rather than four and a half, while the additional paging will be put towards giving more extensive coverage at specific shows â€” so we will be covering just as many stories as ever. Any rider who has a great story to tell and would like to see their name in print is welcome to email us at dressagehighlights@yahoo.com and a journalist will be in touch to follow up with you for the highlights reports, just as happened previously. So there is no less opportunity for great stories to be told and seen in the dressage pages. See what you think of the new style in the 5 September issue and let me know. And if you ever have any questions at all about any of our coverage, or have feedback to share, please donâ€™t hesitate to contact me at sarah.jenkins@ti-media.com. Meanwhile, good luck with all your goals and happy riding.

Very best wishes,
Sarah Jenkins, H&H Editor-in-Chief
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for clarifying and sorry if I was unclear! Hopefully this was still helpful in one saying thank you to Jo ðŸ˜Š and two showing how much people love the reports!


----------



## DabDab (28 August 2019)

Thank you hho admin ðŸ‘


----------



## photo_jo (28 August 2019)

AlexHyde said:



			The very lovely Jo Prestwich has posted that the magazine will no longer have individual regional reports for dressage ...
One of my most treasured things is my picture and write up! A sad day for many I think.

Thank you so much Jo, your dedication and talent will be sorely missed!

To brighten up a sad post here is the most fabulous canvas I have had made from the photo shoot Jo did with me at the beach.





Click to expand...

It's the separate regional highlights that have gone, they're being put into a single piece,  the likes of the regional championships, area festival, premier league are still having their individual reports


----------



## humblepie (28 August 2019)

Itâ€™s not been the same for me since full showing results no longer in.


----------



## fetlock (28 August 2019)

humblepie said:



			Itâ€™s not been the same for me since full showing results no longer in.
		
Click to expand...

That's one reason why I stopped buying it regularly.
I buy it now maybe twice a year. Which saddens me immensely, having bought it every week for nearly 30 years from the late 1970s.  Missing an edition- which happened no more than maybe 3-4 times over the years was a major incident in he fetlock household too.

It's not the cost that puts me off- it's the content.
I have considered an online subscription a few times but, again, it's the content. H&H has managed over the years to dumb the magazine down quite spectacularly.  I atually stopped even looking at the online edition for a while too, sick to the back teeth of its obsession with publishing so many articles containing graphic and totally unnecessary images of injuries, and often without any warning.

Yes, it covers the big international events well online but yet didn't cover the pony Europeans online at all! Which I found absolutely disgraceful. Yet there appers to be plenty of space for yet another (and usually totally unfunny)  "7 signs you're horsey" - or similar- load of rubbish.


----------



## Limit (10 September 2019)

Great shame !. I have bought H&H for well over fifty years. It used to be such a "good read" with in depth coverage of the respective disciplines. It is now "shadow of its former self". Would suggest  the H&H team spend a day in their archives and see what they have been missing.


----------

